# Endometriosis and Pregnancy



## Michelle1

I have endometriosis and I am 9w1d pregnant. I am wondering if any of you ladies have endo too, and know how that affects the pregnancy, if at all. I am just not sure if that is going to make me high risk or make any complications....:shrug:


----------



## emmajayne

Didnt want to read and run. Im not sure. Hope u can get some answers. xx


----------



## Elski

I have severe endo and was in a lot of pain before I fell pregnant - I had dull endo pain the whole way through my pregnancy and still do now but nowhere near as severe as it was pre-pregnancy. It doesn't make you high risk from a midwifery point of view and shouldn't directly cause any complications for you. As endo girls, we're at a higher risk of miscarriage but as with any pregnancy, that risk declines significantly from 12wks onwards. If there's anything you want to ask, give me a shout.

Have a happy, healthy pregnancy! :flower:


----------



## Michelle1

Thank you so much! I am already 9w 2d so only a few weeks to go until second trimester!!! I can't wait! I had pretty intense endo pain for a while, but the last few months pre pregnancy the pain started to fade, until it completely disappeared. It was gone for like 2 months before I even became pregnant! I haven't had any pain yet from it. I am hoping that means it will not come back for a long while, since I have 9 months to heal! I think I heard somewhere that endo increases your risk for high blood pressure during pregnancy...did you struggle with that at all?


----------



## Elski

No not at all, my blood pressure remained nice and normal the whole time :) Do you normally suffer with high blood pressure? I used to be a midwife and can't say I noticed that women with endo had higher incidence of raised BP than 'normal' women. According to research, there is an increased risk but the chances are still low. Try not to even think about it, I'm sure you'll be fine! :thumbup:


----------



## Michelle1

my blood pressure has always been normal, so I am sure it will stay that way. It is encouraging to hear that you never noticed and increase with endo ladies! Thanks!


----------



## Eoz

I have had endo for 15 years.It hasn't affected my pregnancy's but has caused trouble getting preggy and I have had a few losses.I found 6 months after the birth my Endo is almost gone but it does come back with a vengeance.How are you feeling? x


----------



## Faerie

I had endometriosis for many years before finally falling pregnant (also had losses due to the endo). Fingers crossed since having Sofia it hasn't returned, perhaps because I breastfeed.

If you feel some endo like pain in pregnancy it's most likely due to scar tissue stretching - it's not actually possible for the endometriosis to grow whilst you're pregnant, it is killed off.


----------



## FierceAngel

i have severe endo and only probs i had was pain tht as someone mentioned is likely to be caused by stretching scar tissue x


----------



## TntArs06

Hello Ladies,

I have severe Endo as well. Have had one Lap surgery and was on Lupron for nine months (unfortunately). I am TTC right now and wondering what approach OB docs take when they know you have Endo? Is there something to be done if I do get BFP? Meaning anything I need to do I guess?


----------



## Faerie

TntArs06 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I have severe Endo as well. Have had one Lap surgery and was on Lupron for nine months (unfortunately). I am TTC right now and wondering what approach OB docs take when they know you have Endo? Is there something to be done if I do get BFP? Meaning anything I need to do I guess?

Nope, once you get your BFP it should be 9 months of pain free.. from endo that is, you'll just have pregnancy pains to deal with :rofl:

I do get a lot of stretching pain, especially when doing certain movements, but I've had 5 surgeries so there's lots of scar tissue.

I think the biggest thing I noticed was how a fog seemed to have lifted, it makes you realise just how much the endo has affected you in every way. I couldn't believe the difference in how I felt.

Hoping that all you girls are endo free after pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## TntArs06

Faerie said:


> TntArs06 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I have severe Endo as well. Have had one Lap surgery and was on Lupron for nine months (unfortunately). I am TTC right now and wondering what approach OB docs take when they know you have Endo? Is there something to be done if I do get BFP? Meaning anything I need to do I guess?
> 
> Nope, once you get your BFP it should be 9 months of pain free.. from endo that is, you'll just have pregnancy pains to deal with :rofl:
> 
> I do get a lot of stretching pain, especially when doing certain movements, but I've had 5 surgeries so there's lots of scar tissue.
> 
> I think the biggest thing I noticed was how a fog seemed to have lifted, it makes you realise just how much the endo has affected you in every way. I couldn't believe the difference in how I felt.
> 
> Hoping that all you girls are endo free after pregnancy :hugs:Click to expand...



Thank you very much! Im just worried I would be so anxious about a MC because of the Endo. Its like your excited about a BFP and then your Endo loses it. Maybe I should yoga or acupuncture to stay relaxed if it does help. Thank you for your advice. I wish you the best pregnancy with no problems! :hugs:


----------



## britt1986

I have mild Endometriosis. I didn't have any complications during my pregnancy. No pain either. I was actually told by my OB/GYN that getting pregnant when you have Endo is the best thing to do.


----------



## TntArs06

Thank you Brit!! That gives me some hope. Constant pain is definitely not fun....nor is being on pain meds fun....always afraid of being addicted ya know!


----------



## kns

hi
my partner has bad endometriosis (had to be put on a morphine drip).
doctor told her if she wants kids try now.
as we are a gay couple it isnt that easy. findin a donor took 8 months then tried a cycle got pregnant them miscarried.
donor pulled out.
took another 5 months to find current donor. inseminated early june and now 6 weeks pregnant.
but noe severe pain since 21:00 last night but pain started few days ago on and off.
i thought it maybe endometriosis related?
doc, hospital or midwife can't see her as fully booked.


----------



## Rach27

I had moderate endo removed before getting PG (about 7 months after the op). I gave birth in March and have since not had a period (with breastfeeding) so I hope the endo hasn't grown too much since it's fuelled by oestrogen.

In terms of pain, my scar tissue stretched in the 1st tri but settled right down after that.

All the best for a healthy pregnancy!! :)


----------

